# What are some visible differences between (MALE) INFP & INFJ?



## Annna (Feb 23, 2014)

What are some visible differences between (MALE) INFP & INFJ according to your experience?

Thanks.


----------



## ZZ10 (Feb 20, 2014)

Fe vs. Fi. INFJs, I believe, tend be more animated and expressive with their face whereas INFPs tend to internalise their feelings more often than not.


----------



## Magnesium (Jan 7, 2014)

Visible differences? That's not the way it works. The MBTI is about how you process information. You wont generally be able to tell just by looking at someone that they're a certain type. It would be like going into the main airport in London and trying to guess where everyone is from. 

As ZZ10 says, INFJs can be more expressive when they get going. But may hold back with people they're not comfortable with so that's hard to use accurately.

You can't just look at someone's facial features or clothes and say "INFJ / INFP"


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

I would say the INFJ male might look more dreamy or deep in thought while INFP male might look more down to earth.


----------



## mickymicky (Jul 15, 2012)

I usually differentiate INFJs from INFPs based on their way of communication more than by visual cues. However I've found infj males can be more animated easily than the infps.


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

I think INFJs respond to questions faster, more tersely, and more bluntly...?

I don't know introverted guy feelers though.


----------



## Dosto Yevsky (Feb 9, 2014)

INFPs have bigger dicks.


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

OK, let's see the "evidence". ;-)


----------



## Dosto Yevsky (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm the bloke on the couch, nuff said.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

male INFJs are feminine INTJs.
They are dicks with a soft side. 










Please don't burn me fellow INFJs, and INTJs. 





OrchestraInside said:


> INFPs have bigger dicks.





Paulie said:


> OK, let's see the "evidence". ;-)









to both.


----------



## Forith (Feb 27, 2014)

googoodoll said:


> I would say the INFJ male might look more dreamy or deep in thought while INFP male might look more down to earth.


Other way around in my opinion.


----------



## mickymicky (Jul 15, 2012)

Forith said:


> Other way around in my opinion.


I agree, I've found that INFJ males are more down-to earth, and INFPs are more introspective and dreamy. I know a few INFJ males, and from a first encounter, you don't really recognize them (sorry fellas). They blend in easily and it's quite difficult figuring whether or not they are INFJs in the first place. As for visual cues, I draw a blank at this. The two INFJ males that come to my mind are average at first, and nothing really stands out about them until you get to know them more. INFPs, I don't think I have enough data to really make a comment on them.


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temperament-forum-dreamers/179416-distinguishing-infx-males.html


----------



## Elvish Lives (Nov 29, 2013)

mickymicky said:


> The two INFJ males that come to my mind are average at first, and nothing really stands out about them until you get to know them more.


Maybe this is a reason why your relationship with the INFJ guy you're seeing isn't progressing all that well. He may have picked up on your initial indifference and read that as disinterest in him. This could be why he seems to have a thirst for confirmation of your true feelings.


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

mickymicky said:


> I agree, I've found that INFJ males are more down-to earth, and INFPs are more introspective and dreamy. I know a few INFJ males, and from a first encounter, you don't really recognize them (sorry fellas). They blend in easily and it's quite difficult figuring whether or not they are INFJs in the first place. As for visual cues, I draw a blank at this. The two INFJ males that come to my mind are average at first, and nothing really stands out about them until you get to know them more. INFPs, I don't think I have enough data to really make a comment on them.


When I think of earthy, I'm reminded of an ISFP who is carefree and down to Earth. I wouldn't describe INFPs or INFJs as earthy at all, rather they're both kind off in la la land. INFPs usually have what I call a "pitbull look" about them where they always look like they're pissed off at the world. I used to poke fun at my INFP ex for it, and my INFP male friends too have this look. Most people think they look really mean and serious until they get to know them.

INFPs have a more playful emotional thing going on with their eyes. (Fi/Ne)
INFJs have more of a dreamy look in their eyes, or it can be intense. (Ni/Fe).

^It's not the shape of the eyes, but the expressive nature of the eyes.

I do agree that INFJs tend to blend in with everyone else, it's the Fe. INFJs are more prone to appear as extroverts, where INFPs can come off as shy or aloof. I think people have to be careful not to mistake us for ISFJs, though. We almost have the same body language, but again INFJs are more expressive and animated than both of these types.


----------



## mickymicky (Jul 15, 2012)

Elvish Lives said:


> Maybe this is a reason why your relationship with the INFJ guy you're seeing isn't progressing all that well. He may have picked up on your initial indifference and read that as disinterest in him. This could be why he seems to have a thirst for confirmation of your true feelings.




Oh, I agree so much with you. I spent a while getting myself back in order and I'm hoping that I can be more consistent around him.


----------



## Elvish Lives (Nov 29, 2013)

mickymicky said:


> Oh, I agree so much with you. I spent a while getting myself back in order and I'm hoping that I can be more consistent around him.


I know that for me, when I _really _like someone, I pay very close attention to how they react to me. When they seem indifferent to me, I take it as an outright rejection. Fe is a bitch.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Emerald Legend said:


> male INFJs are feminine INTJs.
> They are dicks with a soft side.


this was pretty damn accurate about me


----------

